# iPhone app for lume shots?



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

Easy question, any advice for taking good mine shots just with my phone? Is there a good app?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

KiwiWomble said:


> Easy question, any advice for taking good mine shots just with my phone? Is there a good app?


Perhaps I do not understand your question....

Are you trying to edit photos after taking them with your I phone?

these are taken with an Iphone 8 with no flash. NO app needed other than the IOS to take it with. If I need to edit the picture, I usually do so in Flickr.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe just me then, never quite get them as good as those seen here and was wondering if they were all proper camera shots...


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I just use my cell phone. If I need to edit I use Snapseed.










-- Wayne


----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I just use my cell phone. If I need to edit I use Snapseed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice shot


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

KiwiWomble said:


> Maybe just me then, never quite get them as good as those seen here and was wondering if they were all proper camera shots...


You can try holding your breath and/or using a timer on your cell phone so you don't disturb it as the picture is being snapped.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

KiwiWomble said:


> thats a nice shot


Thanks. Sinn lume is strong, it makes for easier pictures.










-- Wayne


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

"Hey Camera" is a iPhone app that will take a photo or video with your voice.. Rated 4.3 in the app store.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

I think a UV torch is the trick to getting good lume shots. “Charge” the lume with the torch, rest the phone on the same surface as the watch, focus and take two or three photos and then repeat until you get a shot you’re happy with. In terms of apps - I quite like Snapseed for tweaking the brightness, contrast and sharpening.


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

